# Is this a scam ?



## olimar718 (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm about to buy it if it isn't. 
This price doesn't make any sense
But I have big doubts as the seller only have 2 reviews in the past 12 months.
Do you guys have any ideas on how to find out if it's a scam ? 
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Nintendo-Switch-Super-Smash-Bros-Ultimate-Edition/254152854511


----------



## Draxzelex (Mar 6, 2019)

I feel like they are selling just the box.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Mar 6, 2019)

Draxzelex said:


> I feel like they are selling just the box.


nah, not just the box, a brick and a box.


----------



## Biduleman (Mar 6, 2019)

100% a scam. When something is too good to be true...


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 6, 2019)

Draxzelex said:


> I feel like they are selling just the box.



I'ld say it almost fell of the back of a truck at that price


----------



## Asia81 (Mar 6, 2019)

I think I will buy 1, and if it's a scam (what is oviously is) I'm just going to refund it as refund is allowed under 30 days.


----------



## Frankbel (Mar 6, 2019)

That's scam and if you buy it you deserve to be cheated.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 6, 2019)

Asia81 said:


> I think I will buy 1, and if it's a scam (what is oviously is) I'm just going to refund it as refund is allowed under 30 days.


Do an unboxing video if it turns up


----------



## Asia81 (Mar 6, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Do an unboxing video if it turns up


100% there will be a picture inside 
https://www.cnet.com/news/teen-pays-735-for-photo-of-xbox-one-on-ebay/


----------



## Hayato213 (Mar 6, 2019)

Obviously it is a scam, if you have money to play around go ahead.


----------



## PyroGoat (Mar 6, 2019)

It is always a scam.  The sellers accounts were hacked and funds redirected for quick cash grab.  Don't support them by making a purchase to just have it be refunded.  Do ebay and the real seller favor and report it as suspected fraudulent posting.


----------



## CzechTea (Mar 6, 2019)

This looks very fishy...
You shoud not buy it.


----------



## bandar (Mar 6, 2019)

too good to be true


----------



## olimar718 (Mar 6, 2019)

The item is not available anymore…
Thanks to your advices I did not buy it.
But did any of you buy it ?


----------



## matias3ds (Mar 6, 2019)

It seems like the guy forget the 0 on after the 35 and he want to sell it for 350 .
Dont buy it .


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 6, 2019)

Scam af. Stuff like this is posted on this site once in a while, always scam.


----------



## larrypretty (Mar 13, 2019)

It's a joke, I guess.


----------



## aos10 (Mar 24, 2019)

I know I am late, and you already know the answer, it's a scam, but not from the original owner of this account, it's mostly hacked/stolen account then they try to sell stuff and they relay on 99% positive feedback so you can trust this account.

It happens from time to time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

That definitely can't be right, like, ouch.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 25, 2019)

Meh. What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

gnmmarechal said:


> Meh. What's the worst that could happen?



Spending money on an empty box.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 25, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Spending money on an empty box.


And then complaining and getting a refund.


----------



## AngeloftheNight091 (Mar 25, 2019)

If you have to ask if its a scam, and it doesn't make any sense, its likely a scam


----------



## gogaming (Mar 26, 2019)

better to take care


----------

